# sad news



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
Im not sure if anyone here even remembers me and my beautiful rabbits Flake and Daisy as I havnt posted for the longest time. 

My beautiful rabbits were cruely killed on Saturday evening by a fox. No attempt to eat them just killed them then left them just for fun  

I am so so heart broken. This morning I awoke to find the fox had returned and tried digging them up and so had chunks of their fur lying all around the garden. I've just finished clearing it all up and have. Now put their old metal run sheets laid out over the top.

I thought it right to come and post here as it was here that I posted before I got them asking for advice, the day they came home etc and for years after.

Flake was 5 years old and Daisy was 7 this year. They were so madly inlove and inseperable. They are now cuddled together forever. Ill miss you my beautiful babies.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

That is heartbreaking news, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know it's little consolation but at least they went together. I hope they rest in peace xx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So, so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Umber - its great to see you back here but not under such sad circumstances 

I am so sorry. 
RIP Flake and Daisy, you really were the most gorgeous loved up couple x
Run free at the bridge and take comfort that you are together x

*Heidi*


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

So sorry to read this thread 

Sleep tight gorgeous bunnies xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this  I also had a rabbit killed by a fox many years ago, it's heartbreaking.  It also left him there when it had killed him and my next door neighbour kindly buried him for me whilst I took my children to school to save me the upset of seeing him again.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Umber - I remember you and your lovely bunnies. I am so sorry to hear that they are gone now. So very sad xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun what dreadful, dreadful news...I'm so sorry for what's happened...will be thinking of you. x 

R.I.P. Dearest Flake and Daisy


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

OMG this is awful.this made me cry.
It had to really scary for them 
I really feel sorry for you for loosing them especially in circumstance like that. It is heart breaking.
Take care.
They are in love and now inseparable at the rainbow bridge!


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

oh my god thats such a horrible thing to happen  i'm so sorry for you


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh hun, of course I remember your beautiful rabbits. I'm so so sorry to hear this.  That is tragic.  Please take comfort from knowing you gave them a lovely life. RIP lovely bunnies.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't know Flake and Daisy, but they looked absolutely beautiful, and I am so, so sorry for your loss.

There are some things that we all fear - foxes, myxi and flystrike. 

I am sure that you gave your lovely buns the best of lives, and the only consolation has to be that they went together.

RIP little buns. Run free at the bridge - together forever, as you lived in life.

((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thankyou all. As some one else said what upsets me so much anf makes me cry each time I ti think of it is how scared they must have been. I had taken them to the vets just the day before for a check up and as always Daisy put her front paws up on my tummy looking at me as she gets scared at the vets and I hold her face softly. As she was old she seemed extra scared and her little back legs were wobbling away and I just keep thinking how scared they both must have been. Its been my worst nightmare for the last 5 years and I had literally dreamt of this happening a few times over the years.

Mummy loved you both so so much and always will. Your human siblings are confusednas to where you have gone and today for yhe 1st time Zaynab my 1 year old was walking round the garden saying baaabit (rabbit), and when she couldnt see them she said for the 1st time 'daiseee' that of course started me crying my eyes out again.

Here is a pic of my youngest offering Flake who adoreddd her some of her snacks just last week


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

There's nothing to say that can take the hurt away, because yes - we always want to protect them - but they are safe now. Nothing and noone can hurt them, and they are fine, and pain free.

You have given them a great life. Try and hold on to that.

If you'd shut them away in a fortress all the time, then possibly - but only possibly, they might be here now - but would they have had such a happy life? No, they wouldn't.

Perhaps, you were given a message through your little one today. Who knows.

Give yourself time to grieve, and take care. There will be a time when you can look back and remember the happy times. XX


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

RIP Flakey and Daisy.  I'm sure that they had the best life they could with you. xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Really sorry to hear of your loss, especially under such tragic circumstances.


RIP little ones.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh don't torture yourself like that. It will make you ill. You loved them very much and some buns don't even get that. I'm so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Umber I'm so sorry to hear this  they were both good ages and loved living with you! I lost Miffy last August she was 5 her body just gave up. 

how are you and your young family?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Enzyyy! So sorry about Miffy! Even Daisy she had become so so old. I had taken them both to the vet just the day before and the vet had said that Daisys time would be any time as her bosy was also just deteriorating quickly. I just didnt think itnwould be the next day.

Family are well... I now have 3 little munchkins. 2 boys and a baby girl. When I 1st came here I had just my son who was 1 and a half. He is almost 6 now and now there are 2 more.

How are you? So nice to see so many familiar names... just feels so strange now that I have no bunny news to post.


----------



## jayne7917 (Apr 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear this

Rip flakey and daisy

Thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh hun im so so sorry  (((hugs)))


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

umber said:


> Enzyyy! So sorry about Miffy! Even Daisy she had become so so old. I had taken them both to the vet just the day before and the vet had said that Daisys time would be any time as her bosy was also just deteriorating quickly. I just didnt think itnwould be the next day.
> 
> Family are well... I now have 3 little munchkins. 2 boys and a baby girl. When I 1st came here I had just my son who was 1 and a half. He is almost 6 now and now there are 2 more.
> 
> How are you? So nice to see so many familiar names... just feels so strange now that I have no bunny news to post.


Aw hun, good to hear that your munchkins are doing well. I can't believe your oldest is nearly 6! Where do the years go? Lovely to hear you have more now.

I'm sure that in time you will feel able to give some more lucky bunnies a loving home, just the same as lucky Daisy and Flake had. It will take time. (it took me a long long time to find a friend for my little Tess after my little Toby died. I just thought Toby was irreplaceable. Which indeed he is, but had to eventually try try and work through that.)

Just take your time to grieve. It is hard. Especially in your circumstances. But you will get there eventually. Good luck hun.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this Umber, I remember your buns. Its very sad but they will be together over the rainbow bridge

-xx-


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

The shock is the worst part and its so hard when they've been part of your daily routine for so long. *hugs*

Wow 3!! where has all that time gone?!

I am very well thanks, finished uni, had a couple of jobs and now love the job I've got in Dorset which is much nearer to my family than Plymouth. I now have Lottie a new wife for George from fat fluffs rescue a little albino mini lop she cleans George eye for me which is brilliant  I also have an African pygmy hedgehog Rose but recently had to have my male hedgehog Urchin pts which was so painful but the kindest thing. Will you be getting any more bunnies? I'm having a break when these go

Taken today in the garden


----------



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

im sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge bunnies xx


----------

